# 1988 GT Avalanche



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks again to Mike...a different Mike on this one though. There was one of these listed on the bay a few weeks back and I missed the ending of the auction........AAAHHHGGG!
Luckily enough I contacted the seller only to find out the one he had listed was one of two. R-E-L-I-E-F? you bet. Turns out there was a recent death that had made the first bike listed available and I was lucky to get the widows matching ride. 1988 GT Avalanche. Everything on the bike is original except the saddle. This bike has some interesting features. Component colors are unique as GT talked many of the component companies into doing special colors on most of the components. Suntour did the derailleur bodies and shift levers in White with Anthracite gray hubs, pedal bodies, derailleur pivots and clamps. Dia Compe did the AD992 u-brakes and 290 levers in matching Anthracite. SR did the GT Power Series crank and spider in white also. Tange did the Levin CD headset in anthracite.

Frame: Tange Prestige 70/74 TIG welded by Toyo
Fork: Spinner Round-Oval Round tapered blade with socket type forged ends
Head Set: Tange Levin CD sealed mech 1"
Stem: GT logo with internal roller
Handlebar: SR MT aluminum alloy
Grips: GT/Ame
Brake Levers: DiaCompe 290
Shift Levers: Suntour XCD-6000
Crank: SR/GT Power Series cold forged w.48T round and 38/28T Oval Tech chainrings
Pedals: Suntour XCD-6000 with custom painted body
Bottom Bracket: Hatta Swan sealed mech
Derailleurs: Suntour XC 9000 rear, 9010 front custom painted
Freewheel: Suntour Winner Pro 13-30T 6 speed
Chain: Suntour SP-6000 nickel
Hubs: Suntour XC 9000 sealed bearing Anthracite gray
Tires: Ritchey Force 2.0
Spokes: 14g Stainless 4x
Seat Post: Suntour XC 27.0 x 330mm
Saddle: GT Pigskin

Enjoy!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

A few more including the original catalog pages.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

wow, very cool. Those Anthracite bits are dynamite. How many were built in that combo?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh man! I am jealous of that one! Beautiful!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

All I know of for sure is what was produced for this model. There may have been other companies doing similar things that year. The Avalanche was GT's top of the line model in 88, I guess they wanted to do something extra for it.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like this one... I need a 80s GT.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Linoleum said:


> I really like this one... I need a 80s GT.


Maybe be hard for you to believe but if you're waiting for a nice 80's high end GT I'd say they're harder to come by than a lot of other makes. Got this one and the 89 I posted last month and it's taken me three years to find some this nice/clean. There's been others listed for sale but ridden hard. Of coarse there's a a fair number of late 80's Karakoram's and Tequesta's floating around but there were thousands more of them sold.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

That was my first mtn bike. I loved it back then, but I bet I would be miserable on it now.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

My uncle has one hanging in his garage, too small for me, too big for my 9 year old. It is pretty beat.


----------



## Desert Fabrications (Aug 22, 2010)

gm1230126, you say " Everything on the bike is original except the saddle". I have a 1986 Avalanche that looks exactly like that with the same seat as yours. It doesn't have the rivets like the one in the advertisement. I bought it new in early '87 and still have it.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Desert Fabrications said:


> gm1230126, you say " Everything on the bike is original except the saddle". I have a 1986 Avalanche that looks exactly like that with the same seat as yours. It doesn't have the rivets like the one in the advertisement. I bought it new in early '87 and still have it.


You sure yours isn't a Team Avalanche in the same color with blue and black decals?


----------



## Desert Fabrications (Aug 22, 2010)

Here are some pictures I took today. It's not a '86 like I said, it's a '87. 
Thank You, Bob


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Desert Fabrications said:


> Here are some pictures I took today. It's not a '86 like I said, it's a '87.
> Thank You, Bob


Find that odd because it's in this catalog that's clearly marked on the cover as 1988


----------



## Desert Fabrications (Aug 22, 2010)

I know I bought it in '87, late '87. I must be assuming it's a '87 and not an '88. I thought when I bought it it was a '86 they still had for sale that nobody wanted because it was so expensive, $600 at the time. Here are some picts with part #'s and a date on the hand leaver. Was that color combo not available in '87? I am not expert, I just bought it because I thought it was cool looking but rode it very little. The tires are the ones that came with it, I think my daughter rode it last judging by how low the seat is. Thanks.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Those XCD Parts only came out in 88, as did the Triple Triangle Design.

You may need to change the batteries in your memory banks!


----------



## nintendoninja (May 14, 2011)

that avalanche is awesome!
id love to find an 88 avalanche, so if anyone has one for cheap please let me know! lol


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

Desert, very nice ride you have there; it looks CLEAN! If it's taking up space in your garage, I'll take it off your hands


----------



## avalancheGT1988 (May 17, 2011)

Hi there, 

Was looking for information on my dad's old Avalanche GT and came accross this forum. I believe it is a 1988 GT All Terra. I'm looking to sell it if anyone is interested. I will post some pics. 

My dad gave it to me a few years back and since then I had Wheel Away Cycle update the seat, tires, grips, breaks and shifter. I also added an electric odometer (needs a new battery). I probably put under 50 miles on the bike since then. I took it for a ride the other day and the breaks make a little noise but it may just need some a minor adjustment. I am not a bike mechanic by any means. There are a few scratches and a ding or two but again this is a 23 year old bike. It is a solid bike and would be perfect for someone looking for an older, perhaps nostalgic Avalache GT.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Show bike for sure. You should expect to fetch a bundle! Your updates are the things I enjoy the most.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Those power series cranks are cool.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

avalancheGT1988 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Was looking for information on my dad's old Avalanche GT and came accross this forum. I believe it is a 1988 GT All Terra. I'm looking to sell it if anyone is interested. I will post some pics.
> 
> My dad gave it to me a few years back and since then I had Wheel Away Cycle update the seat, tires, grips, breaks and shifter. I also added an electric odometer (needs a new battery). I probably put under 50 miles on the bike since then. I took it for a ride the other day and the breaks make a little noise but it may just need some a minor adjustment. I am not a bike mechanic by any means. There are a few scratches and a ding or two but again this is a 23 year old bike. It is a solid bike and would be perfect for someone looking for an older, perhaps nostalgic Avalache GT.


That bike shop really put on some horrible components. That said, its a nice frame/fork combo. I wouldn't expect more than $100 for it.


----------



## avalancheGT1988 (May 17, 2011)

Linoleum said:


> That bike shop really put on some horrible components. That said, its a nice frame/fork combo. I wouldn't expect more than $100 for it.


Thanks for the heads up, yeah I didn't think it was worth much more than that.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

avalancheGT1988 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, yeah I didn't think it was worth much more than that.


It's also a 1990 .


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Show bike for sure. You should expect to fetch a bundle! Your updates are the things I enjoy the most.


Sometimes sarcasm is funny, sometimes not.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Pimpride said:


> Those power series cranks are cool.


I had a 1988 GT Avalanche. It was a larger size and came with 180mm Power Series cranks. They were polished instead of white. The Suntour components were white. It also came with a seat tube mounted brake cable guide


----------



## avalancheGT1988 (May 17, 2011)

Fred Smedley said:


> It's also a 1990 .


How can you tell?

Update... just sold it locally for $100 to someone who wants to bring it back to life. He said I raped it. Hopefully it will get the TLC it needs.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

avalancheGT1988 said:


> How can you tell?
> 
> Update... just sold it locally for $100 to someone who wants to bring it back to life. He said I raped it. Hopefully it will get the TLC it needs.


I own the same bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fred Smedley said:


> Sometimes sarcasm is funny, sometimes not.


nooooooo. I meant it. Who do you think bought it Fred?


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Mine is exactly the same
#T8021
What serial no are yours?

oldschoolracing


----------



## durrant (May 28, 2018)

*found at a thrift store this week in AZ*

Hello all,

I found this forum after I looked up this bike--

1988 GT All Terra Avalanche

I found it at a second hand shop in Rimrock, AZ. It was hardly ridden, all original, custom Dia-Compe anthracite and white Suntour XC components. Original seat, pedals and toe clips. Hand made in Japan, original gold Araya japanese wheels. What a bike. I wanted to share some pics of it. I'm embarrassed I haven't cleaned it up yet so please excuse the dirt. Hope you like it.

Serial # 07K00117

Mfg imprint on crank: 175SRJAPAN87K

I dont know why the converted pics look like such crap. It might be hard to tell but this bike is in incredible shape. If anyone wants more pics Id be happy to post!

Or if anyone's interested in a trade! Lmk.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> It's also a 1990 .


Yup. 1990's were Snowstorm colored.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

avalancheGT1988 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Was looking for information on my dad's old Avalanche GT and came accross this forum. I believe it is a 1988 GT All Terra. I'm looking to sell it if anyone is interested. I will post some pics.
> 
> My dad gave it to me a few years back and since then I had Wheel Away Cycle update the seat, tires, grips, breaks and shifter. I also added an electric odometer (needs a new battery). I probably put under 50 miles on the bike since then. I took it for a ride the other day and the breaks make a little noise but it may just need some a minor adjustment. I am not a bike mechanic by any means. There are a few scratches and a ding or two but again this is a 23 year old bike. It is a solid bike and would be perfect for someone looking for an older, perhaps nostalgic Avalache GT.


That's an 89 in the Snowstorm color.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

durrant said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I found this forum after I looked up this bike--
> 
> ...


Probably produced late in 1987, first production run of the 88 model year. They need to get some of them built before the model year begins. Back then they usually started the next years model production in September of the proceeding year.


----------

